# Anyone hacked the Crystal Ball heads yet?



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Last year I picked up one of the Crystal Balls from Target on clearance in hopes that someone would come along with a hack to personalize the speech of the thing. 

Unfortunately, the only thing I've found so far is a video on YouTube where a guy completely took one apart and hooked his mp3 player through the head. No instructions, just a 15 second video.

Has anyone seen anything relating to hacking this thing, or am I out of luck? I suppose I could take it apart and see what I could do, but I'm no electronics whiz...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4791


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahhh, gotcha. I ws searching for "crystal ball" not "spirit ball." Thanks.


----------

